# Cool new features on Nikon z9 by firmware



## xps (Apr 18, 2022)

The promoter from DPReview posted some cool features on the new Firmware of the Z9 https://www.dpreview.com/videos/267...tm_medium=marquee&utm_campaign=traffic_source

The burst feature would be a real pleasure to see at birding, also the customized AF area ... Wow


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2022)

xps said:


> The burst feature would be a real pleasure to see at birding, also the customized AF area ... Wow


Olympus and Panasonic have had the pre-mode for a couple of years now and I can't understand why Sony and Canon haven't implemented it.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 18, 2022)

Don't forget the improved AF and the EVF is now 120 hz


----------



## achaji3 (Jul 8, 2022)

yeh...this is really good, i like new features... 
myfiosgateway.com
mobdro


----------

